# This'll Make your Knees go Weak...



## Phil D. (Dec 22, 2010)

Note: main video is after brief advertisement

[video=youtube;vQzPB7RkFKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vQzPB7RkFKA#t=23s[/video]


----------



## Zenas (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't watch anymore. That's horrifying.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 22, 2010)

My hands sweat. There's a tingling behind my knees. I turn away in fear.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 22, 2010)

just watching the parts I did was making my stomach sick..I couldn't do that job..


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 22, 2010)

I saw this a while back. The fact they do it without a safety line at times is insane!


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2010)

Barring the fatigue from climbing so much to get up there, you're no more likely to fall from 1700 feet than from 17. 
It looks like with a better camera we could have gotten some beautiful views.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 22, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Barring the fatigue from climbing so much to get up there, you're no more likely to fall from 1700 feet than from 17.
> It looks like with a better camera we could have gotten some beautiful views.


 
True enough. However, the results would likely be quite a bit different. As they say, it 's not the fall that's the problem, it's the sudden stop!


----------



## yoyoceramic (Dec 22, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I saw this a while back. The fact they do it without a safety line at times is insane!


 
AT 5:25 there is a safety line deployed


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, that's where the thrill comes in. But I like heights.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 22, 2010)

Then there's thrill in Russian roullette too.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2010)

There could be; but I don't suppose that watching a revolver spin provides any of the joy of vertical ascent.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 22, 2010)

py3ak said:


> There could be; but I don't suppose that watching a revolver spin provides any of the joy of vertical ascent.


 
You don't think the (hopefully) vertical ascent is part of the intended thrill when that thing spins?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, _that_ vertical ascent involves very little muscular effort!


----------



## Zenas (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## sastark (Dec 22, 2010)

I can honestly say I could NEVER do that job. I hope those men make huge piles of money for doing that!


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 22, 2010)

Do they at least have parachutes?


----------



## nicnap (Dec 22, 2010)

yoyoceramic said:


> AT 5:25 there is a safety line deployed



Right, but at times they climb without a safety line. 

I don't mind heights, but taking the first step back down from the top part of the tower would do me in. It's always the first step down that is the hardest for me.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 22, 2010)

And I thought that being in the bucket at the end of a 45' boom was thrilling.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 22, 2010)

made me queasy to watch it...


----------



## Ne Oublie (Dec 22, 2010)

While I was in my early twenties I worked for a company that built and maintained radio towers in Nebraska, Wyoming, and Colorado. 
Everyday was terrifying to say the least. It was never fun. The highest for me was 325ft.

I had one account when I was climbing down and a 75 mile an hour gust of wind almost blew me off. I was hanging by an arm.
A week later, we met another crew and found out they made about 20 more dollars an hour for doing what we do. That was 
enough for me. I did look like Popeye for a while....not the pipe..nor the nose...but the forearms.

Oh and your body naturally will start to shake after 20 feet of climbing. Now, all I can say is, I did that....although I was scared
every single time and would rather wash dishes. ha!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not sure what amount of money it would take to get me to do that but it would have to be substantial!


----------



## MarieP (Dec 22, 2010)

I was watching those clouds...wow...


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 22, 2010)

I would have loved that job when I was a bit younger. Stamina has dropped at 51, but heights don't bother me at all. I love the views. I've always been a monkey, and operated a chimney sweep business for many years. I'm with Ruben, if you're not afraid at 17", why be afraid at 1700'? I know the wind's got to get rough up there sometimes, though. That's when you take a break and hold on tight. The key is being methodical and careful, and have an eye for contingencies in case things get funny. I wish I'd taken pictures of all the views I've had the pleasure to behold.

Chimney sweeps say autumn, never fall. My company policy was that if you fell, that was an official notice of resignation, effective before you hit the ground. I've only fallen off a ladder once, last May, ladder feet slipped on a Trex deck. I grabbed the gutter and dropped 4' and rolled. It was my friend's ladder, a painter who'd asked me to take a look at a customer's roof leak. I blame his chintzy ladder. Leapt to my feet and thanked the Lord that He bore me up in my foolishness. Other than embarassment, I was unharmed, but it gave me pause. I'm more careful these days. Getting old ain't for sissies.


----------



## Ruby (Dec 22, 2010)

Yikes! that made me feel sick! I can't even look out from tall buildings or go close to railings high up . Not good with heights.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 22, 2010)

That was a serious rush just watching the video, I cant imagine what it must be like to be up there


----------



## Skyler (Dec 22, 2010)

It's weird. I don't so much have a fear of heights as I do a fear of falling. I can watch videos like that just fine, I can look out windows hundreds of feet in the air, no problem. If I'm on a ladder more than two stories high or leaning over the edge of a rooftop that's several stories high where there's actually a possibility that I might fall (or be pushed), I start to feel the adrenaline.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 22, 2010)

Skyler said:


> It's weird. I don't so much have a fear of heights as I do a fear of falling. I can watch videos like that just fine, I can look out windows hundreds of feet in the air, no problem. If I'm on a ladder more than two stories high or leaning over the edge of a rooftop that's several stories high where there's actually a possibility that I might fall (or be pushed), I start to feel the adrenaline.


 
That's not weird - it's totally rational!


----------



## Skyler (Dec 22, 2010)

Phil D. said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > It's weird. I don't so much have a fear of heights as I do a fear of falling. I can watch videos like that just fine, I can look out windows hundreds of feet in the air, no problem. If I'm on a ladder more than two stories high or leaning over the edge of a rooftop that's several stories high where there's actually a possibility that I might fall (or be pushed), I start to feel the adrenaline.
> ...


 
Which is weird, because I'm not usually totally rational.


----------



## Rangerus (Dec 22, 2010)

I liked the live in concert version better.


----------



## dudley (Dec 22, 2010)

Jonathan I too don't so much have a fear of heights as I do a fear of falling and I agree with Phil it is not weird and it is rational.


----------

